# Olympics



## Kerryann (Aug 2, 2012)

I love the olympics 
What are your favorite sports?
Men's water polo and Mens swimming are mine so far.


----------



## Blakem (Aug 2, 2012)

Why are they your favorite?! I really enjoy all of the gymnastics a lot. But, my all time favorite is wrestling. It doesn't get much media attention!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 2, 2012)

Although a HUGE basketball fan...it's ALWAYS been about Women's Gymnastics. The first time I watched the Olympics...I saw this little waif from Germany doing incredible things with her body! Her name was Olga Korbut! Never thought she could be topped...until the very next Olympics! Then we were treated to the perfection that was Nadia Comaneci. 

Next favorite sport...Women's Figure Skating! Where shall I begin? Dorothy Hamill? Katarina Witt? Kristi Yamaguchi? Michelle Kwan?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 2, 2012)

wait the Olympics are going on now?

Women's gymnastics


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 2, 2012)

Probably mostly because that's what I have seen most of. The women's gymnastics have been cool too. How do most of them stay looking 10?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 2, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Probably mostly because that's what I have seen most of. The women's gymnastics have been cool too. How do most of them stay looking 10?


Lots of coffee and cigarettes.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 2, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > Probably mostly because that's what I have seen most of. The women's gymnastics have been cool too. How do most of them stay looking 10?
> ...


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 2, 2012)

Funny


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't been watching them, but have loved keeping up with the highlights on Yahoo.


----------



## Nixxy (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't really been watching them, but I like the Judo, Wrestling, and Gymnastics.


----------



## JeffG (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't get obsessed about following anything in particular, but whenever I tune in I get totally hooked. I like the events that are scored objectively the best. Rating the contestants subjectively always drives me crazy. 

Today my kids were watching women's beach volleyball while I was working in the distance. Before long I was sitting with them sceaming at every point! And no, it didn't have anything to do with the physically attractive women in skimpy attire! It is always a very patriotic experience to watch the olympics.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 2, 2012)

Just not interested this year!


----------



## Lilithlee (Aug 2, 2012)

Me and the Olympic haven't gotten along since the 2000!


----------



## badkitty (Aug 2, 2012)

I love watching the women's gymnastics


----------



## Cfr200 (Aug 2, 2012)

I find that the coverage is terrible for people like me who only have over the air TV. Plus I really do not like seeing water polo for hours on end during the day, then NBC's breaks everything up at night. What ever happened to the other sports that the USA are not in? I will never get to see my favorite sport track cycling unless I watch it on Eurosport online. 
The Olympics coverage gets worse every time, NBC is a total fail.


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I love the olympics
> What are your favorite sports?
> Men's water polo and Mens swimming are mine so far.



My wife and I watch them too. We like a bunch of different things. I really like the swimming, beach volleyball, water polo, cycling, oh I guess I like them all...

Funny story. When I was a kid we had a big group of friends and family that would do things together nearly every weekend. We did paintball, skydiving, scuba diving... all sorts of stuff. My mom was a nurse and a bunch of the doctors she worked with were part of the group. We were all very tight, like a big extended family. Over the years we drifted apart and all went our separate ways, but still heard about each other from mutual friends who did not drift away. There was this one obnoxious kid and his surgeon father who liked to cheat at paintball. Don't get me wrong, we all loved them both, but we'd roll our eyes when they'd claim they weren't hit. One day a bunch of us ganged up on said teenage boy and really lit him up to teach him a lesson about not cheating. He was a good kid and never cheated again after that. I lost touch with them over the years and never really knew what they were up to. This weekend I was visiting some family that was part of that group, way back when, and we started talking about our old friends. My uncle had kept in touch with the surgeon and his son and was in the middle of filling me in on what they had been up to all these years. It seems Max (Dr. Moses) has retired and is doing some sort of charity work now, and his son Merrill, the kid who we all taught a lesson to so many years ago, had gone on to become some famous, world class water polo star. Right about that time my cousin came out of the house and announced, "Hey, Merrill's on TV again..." very flatly. We went into the house and I watched my old friend and his team beat Montenegro... Today I watched them humiliate Great Britain...

I had no idea. I've watched olympic water polo in the past and never put it together... He couldn't have been more than 17 the last time I saw him. Maybe a little older than that when his sister married another friend from that group... He was in the wedding ceremony and he passed out half way through the ceremony and fell flat on his face... Haha. If I ever see him again, I am going to tease the crap out of him, and then shake his hand and congratulate him on his success.


----------



## Blakem (Aug 2, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Probably mostly because that's what I have seen most of. The women's gymnastics have been cool too. How do most of them stay looking 10?



I don't know the exact science behind it. I only know this from the 5 years of experience in wrestling. But, since most of the females have been training to be these stars their whole life, the vigorous training doesn't allow them to have normal hormone cycles, leading to a small chest and a small stature. this can also cause a delay in puberty. 
It may be a myth, but it seems logical. I do not know if this may have happened for myself when I lacked the nutrition my body needed in high school, but it seems to make sense. I am not too short, but I'm below the average height of a male(a whopping 5'7", 170 pounds).


----------



## dmmj (Aug 2, 2012)

Did you know that olympic medal winners get a stipend from the government? 25K for gold and on down. They have to pay taxes on the stipend and the medal.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 3, 2012)

Somebody is trying now to get a bill passed that they won't be taxed on that money, much like those in the armed services aren't.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 3, 2012)

Tom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > I love the olympics
> ...



That is a cool story. I was cheering for the U.S. gymnasts last night. I could barely sleep I was so excited, but I did. I woke up to the good news


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 3, 2012)

Shot putting is my new fav.. I wanna throw stuff


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 3, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Shot putting is my new fav.. I wanna throw stuff



Princess head for the hills!


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 3, 2012)

They throw stuff in the hills. 
I told my husband I was gonna go try to throw a kettlebell into the yard.. he declined that plan


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 3, 2012)

It's more meant along the lines of go hide out. 

Oh go ahead and give it a toss, your hubby will never know.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh.. I will have to wait a few days.. he is watching me now. hahha.. I think itd be fun.. he's afraid it will fall in a dog poop pile.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 3, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Oh.. I will have to wait a few days.. he is watching me now. hahha.. I think itd be fun.. he's afraid it will fall in a dog poop pile.



Poop washes off....


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 3, 2012)

He still says no


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 3, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> He still says no



As somebody just told me... be adventurous (and just do it, don't ask).  

and just so we stay on topic... Do you think the Olympics mean as much as they did say 20 years ago?


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 3, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > He still says no
> ...





hmmm gimme a minute.. he will catch on to me if I go too soon.. 

That was fun  I was caught in the act though.. I am not so smooth..


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 4, 2012)

Did you see this picture?

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/olymp...-most-breathtaking-london-160808051--oly.html


----------



## dmmj (Aug 4, 2012)

So the moon is as big as an olympic ring? I think photoshop might have been involved.


----------



## JeffG (Aug 4, 2012)

dmmj said:


> So the moon is as big as an olympic ring? I think photoshop might have been involved.



Or maybe the moon could be farther away than the rings?


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry but the picture made me think of this song:
http://www.rathergood.com/moon_song


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 8, 2012)

Archery is about all I'm serious about during the Summer Games...like bobsledding, too, but not much of that going on at the moment


----------



## Josh (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm bummed the Olympics are over now. I didn't get to watch as much of them as I would've liked. I loved watching the kayaking, diving, volleyball, and track and field events.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm bummed they're over too. Womens beach volleyball was the best event this summer for me. Usain Bolt did his thing too which was a site to see.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't worry guys, it will be back in a few short years.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 13, 2012)

Usain Bolt is a jerk, I am not a fan of him. 

How did everyone feel about the closing ceremony? I thought it was very cheesy (as usual) but well put together, definitely.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 13, 2012)

Did not see any of it.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 13, 2012)

It was a bunch of really famous british singers performing a very cheesy concert  I thought it was good though, and the fireworks were amazing.


----------



## acrantophis (Aug 13, 2012)

I loved the Olympics! They were great. I thought London did a great job! The opening and closing ceremonies were odd but fantastic. Very British. I especially liked Rowan Atkinson at the opening and Eric Idle doing "always look on the bright side of life". From the Monty python films. To Americans it may have seemed weird but the Brits have their own style. Two countries separated by a common language ;-). 
Slightly off topic the British nature magazine, Wildlife. Is the best of its kind. I highly recommend it. I get it delivered every month here in San Diego!


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 13, 2012)

I loved the olympics. I liked gymnastics, track and field, and diving/swimming the most.
The closing ceremonies were kind of horrible in my opinion. I thought they should have done something cooler. I suppose though they had to appeal to the whole world and not just me


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 13, 2012)

I didn't like that they had some random lady I've never heard of singing a Queen song... She was also very strange. 

I did like the whole thing with the human cannon and the Monty Python song.


----------



## harris (Aug 13, 2012)

I would of much rather watched Led Zeppelin performing a 40 minute set.


----------



## Edna (Aug 13, 2012)

harris said:


> I would of much rather watched Led Zeppelin performing a 40 minute set.



**Like**
I haven't watched or followed the Olympics in years. I remember when it was supposed to be amateurs competing against each other. They dropped that pretense, and very little of it is interesting to me. 
I like gymnastics at the Olympic level. Paul Hunt's balance beam routine was great!


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Aug 13, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I didn't like that they had some random lady I've never heard of singing a Queen song... She was also very strange.
> 
> I did like the whole thing with the human cannon and the Monty Python song.



Hahahaa! That was Jessie J and she is a strange lady. Freddie would have been turning in his grave!


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 15, 2012)

I have been very lucky to see a number of Olympic events live over the last two weeks.

I loved the Water Polo. Team GB were rubbish, but the bodies of the USA team were definitely worth admiring 

My favourites were rowing, athletics and canoe slalom (I used to be a slalomist in my youth)


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 15, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> canoe slalom (I used to be a slalomist in my youth)



I missed this one and cant say that I have ever saw it.


----------

